# Well We cant say the Sixers didnt make a Trade



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

But we can say It was pretty worthless. But the owners said it many times they didnt want to go over the luxary tax and with this trade they sure made it pretty clear.

The Sixers traded Lee Nailon and a 2nd round pick for, get ready brace yourselfs........a worse 2nd round pick to save a measly 300k. Why in the world would they do that, the answers simple that precious luxary tax limit now when we sign willie green we will be under.

So cudos you cheap *** *******s :curse:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah Route....I just saw this and was like What the F..........


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

WHAT THE ****?!

He's going to sign Zendon Hamilton again, watch. This is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> WHAT THE ****?!
> 
> He's going to sign Zendon Hamilton again, watch. This is absolutely pathetic.


Nah he's also hoping Tim Thomas gets bought out I believe


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Nah he's also hoping Tim Thomas gets bought out I believe


I don't even see how that helps, anything.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

This Mid-season movement by BK, has been among the worse in the NBA's last decade. And considering that Philadelphia was the team that attracted the majority of it's fans to the NBA back in 00-01' D-Stern should not be pleased. I know I am!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Cavs are just going to cut Nailon? So this means the Sixers seeked out the Cavs to get a worse draft pick, to dump Nailon's salary. For shame.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This trade is ****ed up. Why would we give Nailon to basically trade for a worse pick in the second round??


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> This trade is ****ed up. Why would we give Nailon to basically trade for a worse pick in the second round??


LUXARY TAX lol its plain and simple that is the whole reason behind it with signing willie green and possibly Tim Thomas they wanted to make sure they wouldnt have to pay the fine for going over the luxary tax. 

Like I said in my first post they are cheap *** *******s they would rather have a worst pick next year then have to pay the fine.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

Ed Sniders lust for the Flyers disgusts me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> Ed Sniders lust for the Flyers disgusts me.


 LOL, this is a second rate team to him, he doesnt care. Billy King is an idiot and AI should be pissed. Great Job Sixers.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> LOL, this is a second rate team to him, he doesnt care. Billy King is an idiot and AI should be pissed. Great Job Sixers.


seriously though, how was he able to pull off retarded trades for years at the deadline, but now suddenly when he has more assets than ever, he can't? We had a $13 million expiring contract, a $4.5 million trade exception, and we have three young players. You mean to tell me we couldn't be in the runnin for a player who could make some sort of difference?

I understand the argument people have that this squad should develop chemistry, but it's obvious it can't. 

I just hope we see a huge turn around in the second half like the year we lost in the second round to the pistons. I believe it was 03. if you all recall, we were struggling to be .500 that year up until the all star break and then went on a crazy run to finish off the year. There's no reason we can't do that again this year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> seriously though, how was he able to pull off retarded trades for years at the deadline, but now suddenly when he has more assets than ever, he can't? We had a $13 million expiring contract, a $4.5 million trade exception, and we have three young players. You mean to tell me we couldn't be in the runnin for a player who could make some sort of difference?
> 
> I understand the argument people have that this squad should develop chemistry, but it's obvious it can't.
> 
> I just hope we see a huge turn around in the second half like the year we lost in the second round to the pistons. I believe it was 03. if you all recall, we were struggling to be .500 that year up until the all star break and then went on a crazy run to finish off the year. There's no reason we can't do that again this year.


 This team is lacking what that team had and it was chemistry and defense


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*just threw up a little in in my mouth*


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> WHAT THE ****?!
> 
> He's going to sign Zendon Hamilton again, watch. This is absolutely pathetic.


 :rotf: :rofl: 

That's the best joke ever. Imagine someone signing Zendon Hamilton twice. Dear lord, maybe they'll get Mark Pope to join the squad too.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think it was a horrible trade at all. First off, we got rid of a player that wasn't contributing and got his contract off the books. This will give us room to sign someone off waivers, like a Tim Thomas.

Secondly, 2nd Rd picks are nothing but crapshoots anyway. BK might have scored with Willie Green and Kyle Korver, but he also picked some flops as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Secondly, 2nd Rd picks are nothing but crapshoots anyway. BK might have scored with Willie Green and Kyle Korver, but he also picked some flops as well.


That's no excuse to get a worse pick in a salary dump. There's no excuse to ever just take a worse draft pick, it just makes no sense whatsoever.

Also what makes this terrible is Lee Nailon is the second player that Billy King signed that he tried to trade, so this just makes the offseason seem that much worse. If he has the job going into next season, this franchise is doomed.. point blank.

Then the thought of getting Tim Thomas is a situation that has two different major problems... firstly there are better teams (i.e. the Nets) who are vying for his services, and secondly we have a coach who already can't manage the personalities on the team adding Tim Thomas will just make it harder for him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> That's no excuse to get a worse pick in a salary dump. There's no excuse to ever just take a worse draft pick, it just makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Also what makes this terrible is Lee Nailon is the second player that Billy King signed that he tried to trade, so this just makes the offseason seem that much worse. If he has the job going into next season, this franchise is doomed.. point blank.
> 
> Then the thought of getting Tim Thomas is a situation that has two different major problems... firstly there are better teams (i.e. the Nets) who are vying for his services, and secondly we have a coach who already can't manage the personalities on the team adding Tim Thomas will just make it harder for him.


 Exactly, by "atempting" to trade away 2 players he signed in the offseason shows his lack of 1; Direction and 2; weakness. Hes not confident in the things that he does, so why would you want to have someone like that running your franchise


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> Yeah Route....I just saw this and was like What the F..........


i mean im not the smartest person in the world, but i cant find any logic in this at all ...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't really see a huge problem with this. Lee won't play again this season, they basically gave up a few places for about $800,000. My problem is that with their exception, they could've done SOMETHING. Anything at all. They just let that, and Mashburn's contract, use up the only positive trade value they have.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> i mean im not the smartest person in the world, but i cant find any logic in this at all ...





Route I-76 said:


> But we can say It was pretty worthless. But the owners said it many times they didnt want to go over the luxary tax and with this trade they sure made it pretty clear.
> 
> The Sixers traded Lee Nailon and a 2nd round pick for, get ready brace yourselfs........a worse 2nd round pick to save a measly 300k. Why in the world would they do that, the answers simple that precious luxary tax limit now when we sign willie green we will be under.
> 
> So cudos you cheap *** *******s :curse:


^^^^^^^^^^^
I was replying to Route I-76........Yeah Route......I just saw *the trade* and I was like what the fuc..............Sorry if you didnt understand....It's probably cause I wasnt talking to you :clown:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> I don't really see a huge problem with this. Lee won't play again this season, they basically gave up a few places for about $800,000. My problem is that with their exception, they could've done SOMETHING. Anything at all. They just let that, and Mashburn's contract, use up the only positive trade value they have.


Only 300k weve already payed him about 500 of that 800


----------

